# RESULTS ARE IN!!!!



## DrFranz (Dec 5, 2006)

Just got my results... I have too much fat!!! I have to start exercising...  so no more :beerchug for the rest of the week...


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 5, 2006)

Fucktard! Or is it, Dr. Fucktard?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 5, 2006)

It's Mr. Dr. Fucktard, Sir!


----------



## cement (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Fucktard I presume? :banhim:


----------



## McEngr (Dec 5, 2006)

:banhim: :ruh: :die: :tone: :wtf:


----------



## MattC (Dec 5, 2006)

I have deceieded to go on the Dan Marino-vetted certified non-gay nutrisystem weightloss plan in January. Only thing bad about losing weight is it always cuts my bench press way down. Why a 33 year old who plays no sports needs to bench 300 is an oft asked question by the wife, (who wants my fat 230 pound ass on the exercise bike) but it makes me feel good. We have a bench in a spare office at work. Occasionally its fun to walk in there when the whipper snappers are in there showing off and rip off 10 reps with 225. Plus I like to use the Tommy boy "you seen the weightroom line" at least once a week as I hitch up the :ZZZ: pants.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 5, 2006)

I considered the Dan Marino gig but decided against it. I always have better results if I let myself eat "normal" food, cut down on the beer and junk food and do more exercise. I've finally gotten serious (a couple months ago) about losing my unsightly beer belly. I'm gonna lay off the weights this time and keep slamming out the cardio until it's friggin gone. In the past I've done cardio and weights together and I always put on upper body muscle mass before the gut's gone. With the bigger chest and arms the gut doesn't LOOK as bad, but it's still there. I've dropped 10 lbs, 20 more to go I figure. Then I can start back with the weights and get back on the

:beerchug

with just enough cardio every day to keep the gut at bay.

:jacked:


----------



## MattC (Dec 5, 2006)

Metro-yours is a much better plan. I am much more reactionary. I'll go on atkins or something peel off 20 and then take 2 years to gain it back. I feel good at 200 to 210 and like a piece o crap at 230. I refuse however to stop eating 2 pound charcoal crusty on the outside red on the inside T-bones. Grilling is what sets us apart from the animals.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2006)

> Fucktard! Or is it, Dr. Fucktard?


I think it's Fat Fucktard, judging by his post.

I really try to stay fit. I figure it's easier to stay fit now, then get fit later. This time of year when it's cold and dark all the time, I take a spinning class twice a week, and try to lift twice a week. On the weekend I try to take a real bike ride or a brisk walk/hike. I run when it's warmer, but my asthma kills me in the cold, and anything more than a fast paced walk leaves me gasping.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 5, 2006)

Fat Bastard, I think someone needs to fire em down off the roof onto his F*&amp;kin head. That's what I think.

I'll have you swimmin with da fishies


----------



## Kipper (Dec 5, 2006)

> Fat Bastard, I think someone needs to fire em down off the roof onto his F*&amp;kin head. That's what I think.
> I'll have you swimmin with da fishies


:rotfl:

View attachment 238


----------



## EdinNO (Dec 5, 2006)

Back in '04, I went from 215+ to 165 in about 5 or 6 months by working out (mostly elicptical jogger and weights) and by cutting the carbs almost to nothing.

Everyone said I lookd too thin. Since then, I have not worked out at all and have loosened up BIG TIME on my carb cutting. I'm up to about 180 and want to stay around here. However, I do need to tighten up and redefine the muscle at this point.

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 6, 2006)

200lbs is where I need to be. I'm 6'-2" and all the charts and "experts" say I should weigh 180 at that height but I weighed that much at 18 and looked like a bleached out refugee from Ethiopia. I was 235 when I started my most recent regimen, 225 at the moment. I should probably drop another 30lbs of fat before hitting the weights again to get back up to 200. I always said I wouldn't let my gut get as big as my dad's but I had a moment of clarity while looking in the mirror 2 months ago. :suicide:

At least we men have it easier than the women. Everything else on my body looks normal, just an ugly gut poking out. At least our asses don't get huge and our arms don't get flabby.


----------



## petergibbons (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm currently 255 and want to get down to 225-230. I'm tall so I don't look fat (at least I think) but I really need to drop some weight because I'm going on 30 and I have a family history of heart problems. I've been playing basketball now for a couple of months and doing the eliptical jogger too (I've noticed it burns more calories than the stationary bike, stair climber, or treadmill). I think I've lost around 10 pounds. Do you all have any sure-fire ideas that will help me lose some lbs? What do you say DVINNY? Maybe we should start an exercise/weight loss thread on the STB section especially with the holidays upon us.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 6, 2006)

Exercise as much as you can, stop eating seconds at meals and don't eat after 7:00 at night. My wife and I had gotten in the habit of eating after we put the kids in bed, just sitting with them while they ate supper but I think the late meals were going straight to my waistline. If you drink beer, cut that back as much as you can without driving yourself nuts.

Exercise is really the best thing for me. I can pretty much eat as I normally do and lose weight as long as I exercise hard for 4 or 5 hours a week. I'm not a nutrition or weight loss expert though, perhaps others here would be more qualified to answer your question.

:beerchug


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2006)

I never understood the low carb craze, or any of those other fad diets. They're not sustainable. As soon as you quit, the weight comes back. You end up oscillating back and forth with your weight, which isn't good for you either.

A healthy diet and regular exercise, with a little self control, will do wonders for you.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 6, 2006)

> A healthy diet and regular exercise, with a little self control, will do wonders for you.


Amen to that. I've got to consciously make myself not overeat at meals. I don't need seconds most of the time, I'm just used to always eating until I'm stuffed. Bad habit, probably just as bad as smoking in the long run.

I can't believe NYC banned transfats in restaraunts. I'm not an expert on that subject either but what's next? Sugar? Soda? What ever happened to good ol' American free choice? What do I care if YOU want to kill yourself slowly with unhealthy eating habits? Or smoking for that matter. I don't like to breath cigarette smoke when I'm eating but I don't really care whether people smoke elsewhere or not.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2006)

> What do I care if YOU want to kill yourself slowly with unhealthy eating habits?


I don't care myself either. But the obesity epidemic is costing mega-$$$. And it's obvious many Americans are unable/unwilling to make healthy choices for themselves. Gotta reign them in somehow.

I personally think it's a good move on the city's part.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree, obesity is a big problem, most of America are lazy fatasses and 40yrs from now (maybe sooner) the medical system is going to self destruct. I think that government regulating food that's bad for you is shaky ground though. I think the solution would be to fix the health care system somehow so that there's more personal accountability somehow. (no idea whatsoever how this could be done) 

It just chaps my ass every month when I write a check for $500 for health insurance for myself and family, knowing that much of that money is going to pay for people that don't have insurance but get medical care anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2006)

i know the liberals out there love those type of laws..

We should simply charge higher insurance premiums to overweight people and smokers. I imagine, like most things, hit people in their wallet and you will see a change in their behavior.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2006)

> What do you say DVINNY? Maybe we should start an exercise/weight loss thread on the STB section especially with the holidays upon us.


I've spent years doing that on bodybuilding message boards. Makes me want to :brick:

But really, it's very simple. It's not about carbs (well somewhat), but it's more about quantity.

FOR AN AVERAGE MALE:

If you make sure that you eat no more than 400 calories per sitting, and have at least 2 hrs between meals, you can lose an amazing amount of weight with minimal cardio.

If you eat 400 calories per meal at 6:00 am, 9, noon, 3, and 6:00 pm. That's 5 meals at 3 hrs apart for a total of 2,000 calories. Do 30-40 minutes of cardio (walk, elliptical, etc.) at least 3-4 times a week, and you WILL burn off fat.

It is important to not miss any of the 5 meals, and of course the healthier and cleaner the 400 calories are the faster you'll lose the weight, but I guarantee if your 400 calories was from ANY type of food, you'll still lose the weight.

I am usually 250 lbs. in the offseason, and compete in bodybuilding at 198 lbs. and in powerlifting at 220 lbs. I've taken 50 lbs. off on 7 different occasions now. It's now that hard, it's just a matter of doing it.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 6, 2006)

I get a kick out of that "Biggest Loser" show. I don't watch it every week but last week one of the guys lost 12lbs in a week. You can only appreciate that show if you saw them when they started. Most of them still look fat even after they've lost 100lbs. I just wonder what they look like 1yr after they leave the fat farm with drill sergeants yelling at them all day and not letting them eat.

:dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah thats the only reality tv show I watch, good stuff IMO.

Most of the contestants seem to keep the weight off, I cant recall the link, but if you snoop around on NBC.com you can find pics and bios from all former contestants..

I just miss Jillian this season.. :ZZZ:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2006)

They might gain weight back, but they'll still have the knowledge of how to control it


----------



## DrFranz (Dec 6, 2006)

> Back in '04, I went from 215+ to 165 in about 5 or 6 months by working out (mostly elicptical jogger and weights) and by cutting the carbs almost to nothing.
> Everyone said I lookd too thin. Since then, I have not worked out at all and have loosened up BIG TIME on my carb cutting. I'm up to about 180 and want to stay around here. However, I do need to tighten up and redefine the muscle at this point.
> 
> Ed


same here... I used to have a "six pack" (not talking about a 6 pack of beer) at 160# but now I am at 175# and have stopped working out... I put 10# pounds in about one month... Holiday Season??

Anyhow I have to drop some 15# to be back into shape... I look too thin at 160 but the wife insists...



any word on the "other" results???

:lmao:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 6, 2006)

> I look too thin at 160 but the wife insists...


None of my bidness, of course, but I would hope you have similar "insisting" power as it pertains to her weight.


----------



## MattC (Dec 6, 2006)

Those weight/height charts are such BS. I claim to be 5'10 bet its really closer to 5'9. When I got married I weighed 190 and had fairly defined stomach, no 6 pack but at least a midline was showing up. At 200 I have nothing hanging over the belt. Ok at 230 I am a pig, but still if I was 160 I'd be starved. In the FE formula book there is a table of body size and percentiles for Americans. One that made me laugh was torso thickness. Stick a ruler under your armpit until it hits the chair and read how far your chest sticks out. Mine is about 11 inches thick which is in the like 98 percentile.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 6, 2006)

At 6'-2" and 230 I don't look like a fat-ass, I've just got a damn gut that looks like hell. If I turned the 30lb gut into 30lbs more chest and arm muscle I'd look like a friggin gorilla. 200 and well defined with no gut is where I'm headed though.

:tone:


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 6, 2006)

> any word on the "other" results???


Yep, you're still a fucktard.


----------



## benbo (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I read somewhere that over 80 percent of pro football players are defined by the charts as obese. Now, that may be true for lineman, but this includes running backs. I think Bo Jackson would have been regarded as obese in his prime.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 6, 2006)

> > any word on the "other" results???
> 
> 
> Yep, you're still a fucktard.


:lmao: :rotfl: :lol2x:


----------



## bohnsai78 (Dec 6, 2006)

I?ve lost 30 pounds since September doing the e-diet thing online. I haven?t exercised at all and have still managed to lose 30 pounds since September by eating healthier and not over-eating.

The e-diet thing basically allows you to set your weight loss goals and then provides you with a meal plan, including recipes and grocery lists, on a weekly basis. It?s a good guide and it trains you how to eat healthy and how to shop for healthier foods. You?d be amazed at how many products are out there that are supposedly ?low-fat? or ?low-calorie? that just don?t cut it???it?s all about relativity. If McDonald?s reduced the fat in a Big Mac by 5% and slapped a sticker on it that said ?Big Mac Lite?, there would be people that eat them everyday and then wonder why they aren?t losing weight.

This diet takes discipline though, the first week or two are tough for an aggressive weight loss plan because your stomach is shrinking back to the size it should be and you spend a lot of time feeling hungry??..drink water. If you can get over the first hurdle, then it?s actually not a very restrictive diet at all, it?s all about calorie and fat counting and I?m amazed at the amount of food I can eat for under 500 calories and 8 grams of fat.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2006)

> it?s all about calorie and fat counting and I?m amazed at the amount of food I can eat for under 500 calories and 8 grams of fat.


AMEN :claps:


----------



## DrFranz (Dec 6, 2006)

that sounds like a plan... I'll look at the e-diet... for now I am trying to exercise as much as I used to some year ago...

many good suggestions and ideas in the forum :???:


----------

